
Show HN: Digibot: Chatbot Startup Redefining Business Cards - avebarry
http://www.thedigibot.com
======
avebarry
I just launched a Facebook messenger chatbot today. The bot integrates AI into
a conversational platform and allows you to sync all of your social media
platforms into one electronic, digital business card. The company called digi,
aims to relieve the clutter of all the different social media channels we have
available. You can access it by going to your Facebook messenger app and
searching for digi. Would love any and all feedback.

